# yard guard



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

I finally got my pipe installed on the plow and today was the first day plowing with it. I can't believe that I didn't do this earlier. It makes plowing my drive/yard so much easier!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

That's great, got any pics you can post?


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Excellent.


----------



## alcoman50 (Oct 26, 2010)

sweet CJ Magik


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Pictures are needed!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Here are some pics. I don't have the brackets welded on yet but for now it is holding in place. I just don't plan on leaving the drive until it is bolted on! Works great, doesn't dig up the yard and leaves a smooth surface. Shoes dig trenches and if they don't, they leave a layer of snow behind!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

You better register that with the patent office!

Looking good.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

SnowGuy73;1700318 said:


> You better register that with the patent office!
> 
> Looking good.


I'm definitely not the first person to do this but I can't figure out why plow manufactures haven't come up with a scrape edge shaped this way!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

blueline38;1700325 said:


> I'm definitely not the first person to do this but I can't figure out why plow manufactures haven't come up with a scrape edge shaped this way!


My guess is the cost and the fact it won't dig into hard pack snow.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

SnowGuy73;1700328 said:


> My guess is the cost and the fact it won't dig into hard pack snow.


Yeah, for me, I hardly ever need to dig through hard packed snow. With that said, I did move a snow bank with this attached. It took a couple of passes to get to the ground but the weight of the plow pushed through the snow! For a gravel driveway (and pushing over the lawn) I don't see a better option!


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

blueline38;1700334 said:


> For a gravel driveway (and pushing over the lawn) I don't see a better option!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

I backed mine with flat stock and welded it to the old shoes, that's what holds it in place


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

leolkfrm;1701681 said:


> I backed mine with flat stock and welded it to the old shoes, that's what holds it in place


Looks beefy!


----------

